# CATVOS or State Line Custom?



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm taking my Teryx in to have it snorkeled, radiator relocated, and belt changed. I contacted both places, SLC is about $400 cheaper than CATVOS. Here's the dilemma. The only business I have done with SLC is a set of tires. I have done no business with CATVOS but, have several friends who have and, were pleased with them. 

So, I was looking for some input or, any experience that you may have had with SLC before I choose a place to have the work completed. Any info on SLC would be greatly appreciated! Customer service and product. Thanks!


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

NO SLC!!!! Catvos for sure. WAY too many horror stories about SLC. Stay away.


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks Mud Pro

Just talked to a friend here in town, he said he has heard both good and bad. The experience I had with them ordering tires went great but, before I turn them lose on my new SxS, i wanna be 100% since all the work will be "custuom"..


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I have never heard anything bad about CATVOS, I can't say that about SLC though. Personally i have no experience with either.


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

guess CATVOS it is then. Gonna drop it off Monday so they can get started on it! Gotta get ready for mud nats!!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Catvos. I'd never let slc touch anything of mine.


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> Catvos. I'd never let slc touch anything of mine.


I don't think I will either!


----------



## sloboy (Oct 11, 2010)

I've read too many horror stories about SLC,,CATVOS does quality work so does S3. Where are you located at? If your near lafayette check out Hormells Extreme ATV.


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

I'm in Shreveport.


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

I hear good things about S3 too.


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

I've heard good things about them too. They didn't know when they could get to it. I thi k they stay pretty busy. CATVOS will be able to get me out of there in a week or so and, I only live about a mile from them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

S3 builds SICK stuff! 


Posted via TapaTalk.


----------



## lsu_mike (Aug 24, 2012)

Polaris425 said:


> S3 builds SICK stuff!
> 
> 
> Posted via TapaTalk.


That they do! I've seen some of their builds at high lifter park..


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

S3 is sweet but CATVOS is no slack. I wouldn't have any problem giving my bike to CATVOS. Especially if they were close too me. And if they can get it back too you within a week? Go with them..


----------

